# anvil pay ? e-bay



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

SLIGHTLY USED Make offer !!! Manfred Diel


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is it located? What is the shipping to 85201?


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it would be pretty substantial, since it looks like it's probably in the UK....:-( 
Bummer, that would look great in the yard...the wife would be so surprised!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Might as well start over from scratch with a set of blueprints and a willing foundry, like they did with the Peppercorn


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, does it come with its box?


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Did they lube it as in the instruction vid ? 

Andrew


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh geez, I wondered where I left it. 

Mike


----------

